# Question about Craftsman Tube Lathes



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

A while back I was trying to take apart and restore this old lathe I got. When I removed the bracket that held the tube on the opposite side from the head stock I saw this this bolt.










It has a square nut on it but there is nothing for it to attach to inside the tube. So there is really nothing securing the tube to the cast iron bracket that bolts to the table.

I'm hoping someone out there has experience with this kind of lathe and can help me out.

Am I missing a part?

Thanks!

Mauricio


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

If your tube lathe has a model # you can look up the diagram on the craftsman website. They won't have the part, but you will see if you are missing anything. 
I can't tell from the pic - does the tube go inside that bracket somehow? If so, then the screw may just press against the side of the tube, causing enough friction to keep it in place.


----------



## ckorkyrun89 (Nov 10, 2012)

I had mine apart about a year ago and from memory I think that there is supposed to be a wedge piece that engages on the slope right above the bolt. When the bolt tightens it should push the wedge and the piece you have apart and expand into the inside of the tube.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks Joe, I have a manual for the lathe but I just dont see that I'm missing any parts. See here:









Korky, this up shaped piece goes into the tube and thats what the tube rests on but I dont see any wedging action. And I dont see any such part on the diagram.


----------



## jtriggs (Dec 13, 2007)

My 2 cents:
I had that lathe but never took it apart. What I see is that the square nut rides on the flat area just above it and the opposite flat rides on the inside of the tube. It my be my imagination but it looks like the cast part has a slope to it so it acts like the wedge and as the nut is drawn toward the cast piece, it is forced tighter and tighter against the pipe, thus wedging the assembly in place.

Possible?
Jon


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Jon, makes sense to me. I'll check it out.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Mauricio ^

Check here for parts

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/craftsman-11323800-12inch-woodturning-lathe-parts-c-158286_160157_160198.html

I have used them before, Good rating in my book


----------



## ckorkyrun89 (Nov 10, 2012)

From the diagram it looks like yours might be a little bit different than mine but I am fairly sure there should be another cast piece in the form of a wedge. It should do the same thing that Jon is describing but instead of the nut doing the wedging the other cast piece should be. I definitely don't see what I am thinking of on your diagram though. I will look and see if I can find a picture of what I am talking about.

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/craftsman-10323880-lathe-parts-c-158286_160157_160223.html

Looking on the website that Pat posted, I think that this is the diagram for my lathe. That part 32 is what I am thinking of. It may be that on yours the square nut does the same thing that part 32 does on mine. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Jon, I just went to check it out and you were right, that part is sloped and as I tighten the nut it wedges against the inside of the tube.

The square nut against the round tube doesn't make the most sense but it works.

Korky it does make sense that there should be another cast piece that acts as the wedge instead of the square nut. I just looked at your diagram and I get what you are saying. Hmmm, I wonder if they skimped on that part for my model?

Thanks for all you help guys. I really appreciate it.

Now if I can just figure out what the wheel on the tail stock does. It doesn't seem to do anything. It doesn't advance the live center or anything.


----------



## jtriggs (Dec 13, 2007)

Mauricio,
Thanks for the confirmation. Nice to know my brain still works at my age!
Jon


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

It does, confirmed… Lol. Thanks again for everyone's help.

LJ's are a wealth of knowledge!


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

I had on of "those" things. Got rid of it after about a week. Gave it to the Salvation Army.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Dang Jimbo, its not that bad, especialy if your not heavy into turning like me.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

To much noise Mauricio, plus I couldn't keep the centers in alignment. It was my very first lathe. Guess I was expecting something heavier.


----------



## StickMan556 (Aug 24, 2012)

Does anyone know if there is a faceplate that fits this model lathe? I'm wanting to turn some bowls I looked on searspartsdirect.com and the part they referenced is no longer in production. Thanks


----------



## JaySybrandy (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a old lathe as well my uncle got it from me from his work when they where going to chuck it out and the other day he made a Live Centre for me xD


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Sorry, dont know about faceplates.

Jay, shop made live center? Nice to have an uncle with those kind of skills.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Stickman, I have the same lathe and bought an aluminum faceplace from Grizzly.com. Wasn't too expensive (or heavy) but works we with the capacity of the lathe. One disappointing thing was the three jaw chuck I ordered at the same time was of ok quality, the machining on the faceplate looked like it was done with second hand beaver teeth. That said it did not affect the function of the plate. The part number is H3411, the cast iron H3413 looks like it might be a bit better, but 50% more expensive.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Stickman, just search for faceplates that have whatever spindle thread you need (3/4-16, 1-8, etc)


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Great info on the faceplates!


----------



## BobLang (Feb 2, 2009)

I had one of those way back when, and if I remember right that machine screw is used to line up the tailstock with the headstock. Is there a way to turn that screw from the outside when the rest of it is in the tube? If you can find an old manual, it's included in the setup instructions. Check at vhttp://vintagemachinery.org for the manual.

Put a center in each and shove the tailstock down so the points in the centers are close to each other. Turning the screw should raise/lower the tailstock.


----------

